# snow geese



## Tony G (Aug 24, 2009)

Will there be any snow geese around by minot and rugby in late october ?


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

A few are around now. Whether the refuges hold 5K or 500K each on Halloween is an answer that no one should be able to answer.

Will Central and Soutern MB an SK get 2 ft of snow and record cold, while N ND remains seasonably nice?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Actually the snow geese decided they were only going to migrate over montana and minnesota this year. So I dont think there will be any around.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Actually the snow geese decided they were only going to migrate over montana and minnesota this year. So I dont think there will be any around.


 oke: :rollin:


----------



## wingtipped (Oct 5, 2005)

I did see flocks of snows flying south over lake Kabatogama near International falls last week.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

montana!? that means wyoming is next! oh boy! late october may see a million near rugby, or almost none. they are hard to predict these days. i wait till my friends tell me to hurry up and get there. sometimes i only get a day or two notice. weather determines everything. my first ever trip in 97 had me camping on sakakawea hunting a few grouse and honkers for a few days till a storm got 'em moving south.


----------

